# How deep do you squat? (Poll)



## Gerry_bhoy

*How Deep do you squat?*​
Half Squat 105.43%Parallel 8043.48%ATG9451.09%


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

I go ass-to-grass.

I don't have the best knees and I believe it puts less pressure as I'm not stopping in a position where they are under the most stress.

Also I feel I benefit more from the full ROM.

Some believe that once you go parallel, there's no real difference.

How deep do you squat?


----------



## Carbon-12

parallel for me! seen some guy down the gym today, looked about 8 stone and was squatting 30kg on each side but was only going down like 5 inches :lol:


----------



## mal

when I squat I go deep as poss and pause for a second...


----------



## Prince Adam

Just below parallel


----------



## RugbyLad

I go past parallel but I wouldn't call it ass to grass


----------



## Mingster

I use all 3 depending on my goal at the time.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

ATG everytime for me


----------



## MRSTRONG

Depends on squat variations .


----------



## sadman

atg works best for me !!


----------



## smity220385

I go as low as my body will let me... Past parallel. But not **** to grass as my legs and calfs meet before that.. But I go lower with the weight on my shoulders than I can get without any... But I have the flexibility of a concrete post


----------



## IGotTekkers

I'll go as shallow as possible while still burning the **** out of my legs. If i go past parallel I ain't getting up again. Everyone's posture and structure is different, for some going atg is the opposite of optimal.


----------



## andyhuggins

I tend to vary the depth tbh.


----------



## G-man99

Just below parallel


----------



## Big_Al13

Only way I can get nearly ATG is front squat. Back squat is just below para but no where near ATG.

As mentioned, variation of squat limits me.


----------



## Boshlop

first heavy set i have to admit i do cheat with half reps, but thats just to get the back used to it. bit paranoid after i injured it on 60kg last year :/ but as low as my hip flexors will allow


----------



## jjdlennon

Parallel or just under


----------



## jayDP

People that say that they go parallel normly don't


----------



## nWo

ATG. Leg extensions first, then ATG squats, means using a MUCH lighter weight than I could parallel squat with when fresh, but I can't fcking walk by the time I'm done. Developing a lovely sweep in my quads as a result, and I think going heavy on the leg extensions first is building a lot around the knees. My chronic knee problems are slowly but surely disappearing since I've been using this routine as well.


----------



## Captain lats

Parallel wether its dumbbell or barbell


----------



## PurpleOnes

ATG currently but I use relatively light weight.

I try not to go too low since kind of afraid of my lower back rounding.


----------



## RowRow

Back squats, wide stance ass to grass

Front squats, wide stance ass to grass

Smith squats, close stance, feet forward ass to grass


----------



## supermancss

I struggle with full atg squats as my knees play up, really bad clicking.. ive got long legs too so its a damn long way


----------



## Bataz

ATG because I like to get in the hole so the ascent is right. If the descent is wrong then ascent will be bad. All about getting in the right position at the bottom, pushing up is the easy part lol purely my opinion by the way.


----------



## Hiker

Parallel. I used to go ATG every time but found it was overworking my lower back (around the sacrum area) as it was much more difficult to keep the core fully engaged that far down


----------



## andyhuggins

And the point of this thread is?


----------



## aad123

After a knee problem I'm doing box squats at the moment. I set the box so the upper face of my leg is parallel with the floor which means my hips drop below my knee joint. I'm only using very light weights but done slowly I still feel the quads burning.


----------



## Kristina

ATG.

Those who "can't" need to drop the weight and work on their technique rather than ego-squatting, which actually makes them look like a dumbass (the guys who think that a 2 inch ROM is a squat.


----------



## DazUKM

wouldnt say ATG but pass parallel, i feel my hams touch my calves however deep that is lol


----------



## adam28

ass-to-grass for me. I find it easier on the knees....


----------



## platyphylla

Not sure...it's not ATG but it's further than parallel. As low as my body will allow really, my flexibility is a bit rubbish at the mo, but i'm pretty sure it's fairly deep.

The thread title sounds like a BeeGees song.


----------



## eezy1

i try and get my ass down and inline with the back of my knees


----------



## purplemule

Parallel, I don't need to go any lower


----------



## skipper1987

I go low low!! I use the safety bar for squats tho.


----------



## JR8908

I go as low as possible. Prefer working through a full range of motion and activating the glutes a lot more. Has really helped bring the strength and size on in my glutes.


----------



## DuncRx7

Just bellow parallel myself, I used to really struggle with mobility and could barely touch parallel so this is the best I can do. Just go as deep as my body allows.


----------



## jay101

Not all the way atg but below parallel


----------



## C.Hill

aad123 said:


> After a knee problem I'm doing box squats at the moment. I set the box so the upper face of my leg is parallel with the floor which means my hips drop below my knee joint. I'm only using very light weights but done slowly I still feel the quads burning.


I've started these recently too, but pausing on the box and drive through the hips from dead stop, really activates glutes and hammies.

This was a video from the other week, only second time doing them quite enjoyed them, looking forward to adding more weight to it but need to get form nailed, get DOMS round the hips in places I've never had before lol


----------



## JBrittan

I got just past par but not atg, feels like my knees are gunna pop if i go atg.

I can see why people like to do the full rom though because it feels really good and you know your not cheating yourself.

It annoys me when people go down 2 inches and back up ha


----------



## aad123

C.Hill said:


> I've started these recently too, but pausing on the box and drive through the hips from dead stop, really activates glutes and hammies.
> 
> This was a video from the other week, only second time doing them quite enjoyed them, looking forward to adding more weight to it but need to get form nailed, get DOMS round the hips in places I've never had before lol


They are a great power exercise and with the dead stop should help with the initial drive when I get back into standard squats. I've seen a lot of power lifters saying how good they are and with my knee I just feel safer.


----------



## Guest

Ar5e to heels for me. Front and back squats.

When I hit weights I can't really manage 190+ I don't tend to go as low.


----------



## OptimumPT

I said:


> ATG. Leg extensions first' date=' then ATG squats, means using a MUCH lighter weight than I could parallel squat with when fresh, but I can't fcking walk by the time I'm done. Developing a lovely sweep in my quads as a result, and I think going heavy on the leg extensions first is building a lot around the knees. My chronic knee problems are slowly but surely disappearing since I've been using this routine as well.[/quote']
> 
> Parallel after leg extensions due to bad knee injuries in the past.
> 
> If I go ATG my piles jump out and give me a round of applause as well.


----------



## Jamestuala

Just past parallel. I'll agree some people put too much weight on and do a fake one


----------



## BoxerJay

Ass to grass, the way my body is meant to move / full range of motion. Not stop half way lol


----------



## Jamestuala

Believe it or not some people physically struggle with the full range of a squat


----------



## Skye666

Erm where's the 'I don't ever squat' button


----------



## OptimumPT

aad123 said:


> They are a great power exercise and with the dead stop should help with the initial drive when I get back into standard squats. I've seen a lot of power lifters saying how good they are and with my knee I just feel safer.


Would the box be around same height as a flat bench? Training at home currently so may give that a go.


----------



## Bataz

Great article on squats by Brandon Lilly - http://www.jtsstrength.com/articles/2013/04/05/strength-in-the-hole/

I know this won't be for everyone as we all have different goals but in paragraph 5 highlights the benefits of pause squats and getting into the "hole".


----------



## aad123

OptimumPT said:


> Would the box be around same height as a flat bench? Training at home currently so may give that a go.


A flat bench would be ok. It may be a little high depending on how tall you are. I aim to get the upper face of my quad parallel with the floor which brings my hips below my knee. The video below shows how I try and do them although I go a little lower myself. One thing I have found that helps id squeezing my glutes on the way up.


----------



## Soul keeper

Tried all sorts but the best for my joints is all the way down with a pause at the bottom.


----------



## doyle1987

As low as I can with out back rounding would say comfortably below parallel.

Paused squats are great for teaching you to seat right down into it when you squat, normally always do them after either wide stance low bar squats or front squats.


----------



## simonthepieman

Normally bellow parallel back squats. ATG with front squats.

However I'm planning to experiment with above parallel back squats and lifting from pins which will also have me starting in an above parallel position

Advance in my general direction, brothers


----------



## OptimumPT

See question 5

http://www.y3t.co.uk/videos/q-a-videos/12/q-a-5-with-rich-gaspari-neil-yoda-hill/70/

ATG is a definite no no according to Rich Gaspari and Neil Hill


----------



## AshleyW

Glad someone has asked this as when i go past parallel i get a pinch in my abdomen like some kind of hernia which im sure it isn't

anyone else get a pinch like pain from squatting?


----------



## Sul

My build does not allow me to go ATG with a heavy weight on my back. I just go to para

I really hate squats, they are my least fav exercise by far. The form is so difficult to master


----------



## dtlv

Have just been experimenting with box squats set at just a few inches below para and really not getting as much quad development from those compared to when going fully ATG in the past. I quite like wide stance PL style squats for hams, but for max quad stimulation (especially the VM) it has to be ATG for me. Am lucky I have good ankle flexibility and lower/upper leg length ratio and can get into full descent comfortably.


----------



## simonthepieman

dtlv said:


> Have just been experimenting with box squats set at just a few inches below para and really not getting as much quad development from those compared to when going fully ATG in the past. I quite like wide stance PL style squats for hams, but for max quad stimulation (especially the VM) it has to be ATG for me. Am lucky I have good ankle flexibility and lower/upper leg length ratio and can get into full descent comfortably.


I find box squat almost all posterior chain.


----------



## dtlv

simonthepieman said:


> I find box squat almost all posterior chain.


Yep, agreed. I'm concentrating mostly on posterior chain atm as that's a weak area for me, but kinda hoped that box squats would be sufficient as a main quad exercise as part of my routine - not finding that so after eight weeks so changing it up.


----------



## aad123

When I do standard barbell squats I find the first thing to give out is my lower back. This means that on the last few reps of a heavy set I almost end up doing a two phase movement where I straighten my legs then do what is almost a good morning to complete the exercise. When doing box squats I don't have this problem and I feel the movement almost entirely in my quads with very minimal back involvement. Also since doing box squats I have had no problems with my knees.


----------



## simonthepieman

dtlv said:


> Yep, agreed. I'm concentrating mostly on posterior chain atm as that's a weak area for me, but kinda hoped that box squats would be sufficient as a main quad exercise as part of my routine - not finding that so after eight weeks so changing it up.


I went too the other way before I got injured. My posterior chain was really strong, but my quad activation was weak.

Once i'm fully uninjured I am going to experiment with high squatting. Something i've probably never done since i learnt to squat properly.

Science and commonsense is all good and well, but every now and then it's always good to test the theory. Maybe that will be the catalyst to getting me to 200KG squat on my next cycle


----------



## simonthepieman

@aad123 I get this too. It's most likely a set up issue and/or not staying tight on descent.

best thing to do is film yourself. My problem is that when i'm at my limits i tend to put the weight on the front of my feet rather than heels. This is easy to mitigate in box squats, but on a free squat if you don't do down right, it's near impossible to adjust at the bottom of the movement


----------



## aad123

simonthepieman said:


> @aad123 I get this too. It's most likely a set up issue and/or not staying tight on descent.
> 
> best thing to do is film yourself. My problem is that when i'm at my limits i tend to put the weight on the front of my feet rather than heels. This is easy to mitigate in box squats, but on a free squat if you don't do down right, it's near impossible to adjust at the bottom of the movement


I have an old video of me squatting and under close inspection it does look like I shift forward onto my toes on the last few reps. With the box squats every thing is set purfect so every rep is identical which should help me improve my form.


----------



## StuOwen86

As low as I can get with keeping good form..


----------



## GGLynch89

What is a Squat?


----------



## Mockett

Full ATG but thats only because my goals are related to OLY lifting


----------



## BettySwallocks

if hams aren't touching calves it's not a squat.


----------



## bigchickenlover

I go as low as I need to, do not see the point in atg unless you are competing/need to. It WILL possibly place you in a wheel chair


----------



## Silvaback

BettySwallocks said:


> if hams aren't touching calves it's not a squat.


This.. or no lift.


----------



## gaz90

just below parallel. with no knee wraps.

do box squatting quite often, always have it set 1in below parallel

then once i squat parallel with knee wraps got great power out of the hole


----------



## husaberg

atg full range of movement for me

though my knees are shot now so it atg but not too heavy


----------



## dtlv

A nice article here on injury risk and squat depth - contrary to what many believe it suggests that the 90 degree (parallel) position is where the knee is under most stress and at most risk of injury/where most injuries happen, which makes total sense when you think about it.

http://www.lookgreatnaked.com/articles/the_biomechanics_of_squat_depth.pdf


----------



## AlexB18

personally I go just below parallel tried ATG before and I feel I hit the target muscles better sticking with parallel.


----------



## Guest

I would tell ya. But I dont think anyone cares how far down I squat tbh


----------



## Quintillius

Personally I got to just below parallel which is where I feel it in my quads, glutes and lower back the most. Can go ATG but it's NOT needed...

Also I squat with my feet positioned just a tad bit wider than shoulder width as I am blessed with long legs and a short torso.


----------



## i.am.ahab.

anyone know why i get lower back rounding as soon as i hit below parallel?

also those that say they squat atg,could you always squat like this or did you hae to work on flexibilty for a while first? cheers.


----------



## gaz90

MissMartinez said:


> Deeper in front squat but back squat this :
> 
> View attachment 157766


is that 100kg????


----------



## Pinky

Sumo squats i go parallel normal, squats i go as low as i can


----------



## John.

Low enough for legal depth


----------



## gaz90

MissMartinez said:


> It is! Just 1 rep though


thats good squatting :thumb:

id say you just out squatted most lads at my last gym


----------



## Kjetil1234

Gotta go ATG or my knees act up. Had to work a lot on mobility to get down there without compromising form!


----------



## Northern Lass

ass to the grass!


----------



## Nigeyman

'how deep is your squat' HOW DEEP IS YOUR SQUAT'

'I really need to know'

'cause were living in a world of fools, who don't go beyond parellal'

'cant they all just bloody see, that you have to bend the knees, cant we all just let it be'

'squats belong to you and me'

'how deep is your squat, how deep is your squat..............................


----------



## Pancake'

If it's not ATG don't even call it a squat. you merely didn't squat. you just lifted a heavy single, for a little ''Bend down'' and claim you can squat 200+kg yeah right, you know them one's? find them everywhere, there quick to throw it about too. I can squat blah blah ''Let's see''? they then execute the worst form ever.


----------



## trapover

I have a question re ATG, how do you know that your form is correct? I see this all the time, people dont have the flexibility in their ankles which force the knees in and well you know the rest.

IMO as long as your legs grow you can move the bar an inch if you want...and if you're somebody who wants only to shift the weight from A to B then it doesnt really matter eh?


----------



## MattGriff

Here is the million dollar question - what do you consider "Parallel"?


----------



## Varg

I can't even go atg with no bar at all!

Also, I go down slowly with control, not sure this is right. I see some powerlifting vids where they go down very quickly and come straight back up.


----------



## eezy1

ive never gone ATG but still feel alot of engagement for my ROM


----------



## Theseus

ATG for me...was doing parallel before..

but problems with ATG are, I have no choice but to move out of the safety bars on the sides that are designed to protect me if accident does happen....and of course the wastage of my energy for moving 2 steps backwards instead of 1 to get into position.


----------



## Wasp

ATG as I do high bar 'oly squats' just because I dabble in oly lifting few times a week. Just bomb it into the hole and bounce back out lol


----------



## EpicSquats

I don't squat at all since doing ass to grass squats fvcked my knee up.


----------



## sneeky_dave

EpicSquats said:


> I don't squat at all since doing ass to grass squats fvcked my knee up.


EpicSquats doesn't squat?


----------



## EpicSquats

sneeky_dave said:


> EpicSquats doesn't squat?


Sad but true.  Maybe on day in the future, but I don't see the point if my knee is just going to fvck up again.


----------



## sneeky_dave

EpicSquats said:


> I don't squat at all since doing ass to grass squats fvcked my knee up.


EpicSquats doesn't squat?


----------



## dirtymusket1

A55 on heels for me :thumb:


----------



## Deppo

Ass to grass mostly. Still feeling out which works best for me, have only been squatting for a couple of months, wish I'd started sooner. What I do know is I need to take my rest day straight after.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

For me is ass the grass or nothing!


----------



## Kristina

ATG for me.

I believe if you CAN you should. If you can't then you should be working on your technique/form and/or imbalances/flexibility/weaknesses that will make progress towards attaining that full ROM ATG eventually.


----------



## Mingster

You don't need to squat ATG on every occasion, but you should always be able to. If you can't go ATG because of a lack of flexibility you should work to improve you flexibility, otherwise you will only compound the problem, risk injury, and deny yourself the opportunity to get the best results possible from your squatting.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> You don't need to squat ATG on every occasion, but you should always be able to. If you can't go ATG because of a lack of flexibility you should work to improve you flexibility, otherwise you will only compound the problem, risk injury, and deny yourself the opportunity to get the best results possible from your squatting.


^^^^^ this. However while I can't conventionally squat any more, I still do Full ROM / ATG on front squats, hack squats and press.


----------



## bigchickenlover

kristina said:


> ATG for me.
> 
> I believe if you CAN you should. If you can't then you should be working on your technique/form and/or imbalances/flexibility/weaknesses that will make progress towards attaining that full ROM ATG eventually.


Hmm not too sure on the if you can you should method, I don't as I don't need to or would want to.. It will mess your back up over time!

No weakness or mobility issues here I squat until im low enough


----------



## sgtsniff

Lower Weight and higher reps; ASS TO THE GROUND.


----------



## Max Boy

High weight, low reps and deep squats.


----------



## 3752

parallel there is no extra benefit in going lower so no point in doing it


----------



## Yamato

I can get ATG but can't abuse the weight lol


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> parallel there is no extra benefit in going lower so no point in doing it


Not often I disagree with you Paul but I have to argue that atg has its benefits. Look at olympic lifters or track cyclists for instance.

Going lower is going to stimulate different muscle fibres that a parallel squat doesn't.

Got to be easier on the knees also, I know it is mine.


----------



## Guest

Bixx said:


> A$$ about 2 inches off the floor. Even been trying sitting flat on the floor and standing back up in form... But nope that's not happening lol


Never seen anybody squat so low with such good form! It's 99% perfect.


----------



## 3752

Spawn of Haney said:


> Not often I disagree with you Paul but I have to argue that atg has its benefits. Look at olympic lifters or track cyclists for instance.
> 
> Going lower is going to stimulate different muscle fibres that a parallel squat doesn't.
> 
> Got to be easier on the knees also, I know it is mine.


I have a study to back it up buddy I will dig it out and post it up


----------



## Prince Adam

Pscarb said:


> parallel there is no extra benefit in going lower so no point in doing it


I'm sure I read this in Rippetoes book as well.


----------



## 3752

Prince Adam said:


> I'm sure I read this in Rippetoes book as well.


it caught my eye as at the time but i cannot find it


----------



## LiftNostalgia

If I go ATG I don't want to get back up, but I have seen many lifters who do this get better overall leg/glute development? I tried a few sets of ATG before (instead of parallel) and I felt much more DOMS, maybe it's just me.


----------



## FelonE1

ATG


----------



## Dazza

Depends how low the toilet is.


----------



## FelonE1

About 6 inches below ground level


----------



## IGotTekkers

If i go past sitting position I ain't getting back up again. I ain't 18 anymore ffs


----------



## andyhuggins

I try to go to parallel or just under.


----------



## T100

Parallel for me, slightly lower if going lighter weight and more reps


----------

